# CAFE's FW auction! OCT 7



## Six (May 29, 2006)

For those interested, CAFE is holding their annual auction october 7.

C.A.F.E. Auction

i went last year and it was fun and had a suprisingly good selection of fish. decent plant slection too! may also be a great place to offload some extra stuff!


----------



## endlerman (Jun 30, 2005)

*cafe's auction*

I'm interested in going. Can we get a car pool together from Cincy?

Wayne


----------



## MatPat (Mar 22, 2004)

I think I will head up that way next Saturday just to meet some of the Columbus folks that weren't at our September meeting. I've been wanting to go to Byerly's since I moved here so this may be a good opportunity to do that also.


----------



## MatPat (Mar 22, 2004)

Is there anyone else interested in Carpooling up to Columbus for the CAFE Auction? Saturday is getting closer every day


----------



## sarcare (Sep 10, 2006)

I'll be there, but I'm already in Columbus. I think Reiverix and Daveedka mentioned they were thinking of swinging from Hilliard by with some plants. I'm not bringing any plants, but am on the look out for some crypts for my low light tank. I've never been before and am looking forward to it!


----------



## duchessren (Sep 16, 2006)

MatPat said:


> Is there anyone else interested in Carpooling up to Columbus for the CAFE Auction? Saturday is getting closer every day


I might be up for carpooling. I could even drive if you'd like. (I need to check with my boyfriend since he gets back from his business trip that day. I don't know what time his plane lands. I have to go get him, but it seems like its later...)


----------



## Six (May 29, 2006)

duchessren- if you come up, ill bring your shrimp and meet you there.  

also, im not going to be able to get up early enough to make it to the registration, so if anyone who is going would like some bolbitis, wendelov java fern, red root floater, or java moss i can bring some to swap.


----------



## Six (May 29, 2006)

Anyone get anything good? I picked up some rare livebearers and a 5.5g tank. spent $11. I hopefully made a little with our plants. 
all in all i was slightly disapointed with the turn out. not a whole lot of diversity in livestock. i'm looking forward to the GCAS auction next weekend. They always have a good turn out, it seems.


----------



## reiverix (Mar 24, 2005)

I couldn't make it yesterday. I'm heading to Byerlys later today (not sure what time) so if anyone wants to meet up I've got some plants to give away.

purple cabomba
rotala magenta
giant hygro
bacopa
red temple
stellata

Obvisously not an unlimited supply.


----------



## MatPat (Mar 22, 2004)

I'd be interested in a couple of stems of the Rotala magenta but I won't be able to meet you at Byerly's. Give them out to the folks that meet you at Byerly's first...just keep me in mind the next time you need to trim them and maybe we can do a swap for something


----------

